
Multifunctional Graphene Hair Dye (2018) - networked
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2451929418300822
======
nkingsy
Wasn’t there some discussion that graphene is somewhat like asbestos? Is this
safe?

Edit:
[https://www.materialstoday.com/carbon/articles/s136970211270...](https://www.materialstoday.com/carbon/articles/s1369702112701013/)

Unknown, possibly bad

~~~
shawnz
Maybe you are thinking of carbon nanotubes? Those have been demonstrated to
cause mesothelioma

------
JoeAltmaier
Never mind human hair; how about antistatic brushes and dustmops? Coatings for
photographic backgrounds, liners for telescope tubes, heat-absorbent building
material. Anyplace a dark, weather-resistant coating is needed.

------
JordanFarmer
Sorry for pessimism, but I have been disappointment with nearly every other
graphene miracle product so far. Waiting for this one to not pan out as well.
Why doesn't Popular Science just do full graphene publications since I am
always equally disappointment by how many amazing things in there never pan
out.

